# request old-style Smilies



## CapnZapp (Jul 1, 2008)

I personally find the new smileys looking a bit daft, which makes most of them inappropriate for the impression I generally use them for.

Is it possible to offer a second set of smileys that aren't cross-eyed?

Regards,
CapnZapp (sadly finding himself having to turn on "disable smileys" for now)

Erm, where do you set the option to have disabled smilies as default...?

Now I'm confused - what is this "automerge doubleposts"? Can't I post more than once in a row?


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 1, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> I personally find the new smileys looking a bit daft, which makes most of them inappropriate for the impression I generally use them for.
> 
> Is it possible to offer a second set of smileys that aren't cross-eyed?
> 
> ...



The new smilies look incredibly faded against the background. I don't like them at all. However, the older ones were too limited, IMO, but the new ones are barely visible.

----------------
Now playing: Arsis - Maddening Disdain


----------



## Plane Sailing (Jul 1, 2008)

I have to say that I much prefer the new smilies, I found the old ones almost indistinguishable and lacking in personality.

New smilies FTW!

(although I'm sorry that you don't like them so much)


----------



## Nifft (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm using new smilies less, because IMHO they do look ... goofy. Or otherwise inappropriate.

The "angel" one looks like the old 

Hoping I'll get used to them. Otherwise, I'll just stop using them, which is fine.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## hong (Jul 2, 2008)

Ya rly.

Personally, I reckon the default VBulletin smileys work quite well.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 2, 2008)

Don't you dare criticize my new smilies.
 I put a lot of effort into them.
 Not to mention a lot of thought.
 I'm shocked you don't like them...
 And a bit confused besides.
 This is embarassing.
 Unlike the old set, these smilies match well with each other.
 I like them, so nyah...
 I think they're cool.
 So they are definitely here to stay.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 2, 2008)

I archived all the old smilies for posterity. If you want to use them just download this file. 

Copy and paste the image code and you're golden.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Jul 2, 2008)

Hmmm... I like the new smileys. Nothing really wrong with them for me (though I could say the same about the old smileys). 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Mustrum_Ridcully (Jul 2, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> Don't you dare criticize my new smilies.
> I put a lot of effort into them.
> Not to mention a lot of thought.
> I'm shocked you don't like them...
> ...



My favourite smiley is always this one: 
But I am not happy with its new look. 

The rest is fine by me. (Though I still have to learn these ones   - it was easier when they were in the smiley list, but the smiley list looked goofy with them...)


----------



## jdrakeh (Jul 2, 2008)

Plane Sailing said:


> I have to say that I much prefer the new smilies, I found the old ones almost indistinguishable and lacking in personality.




I agree. The new  smiley actually conveys a sense of horror, fr'instance (although I laugh every time that I see it).


----------



## Nyaricus (Jul 3, 2008)

Y'know, I just realised that my monitor has been dying for like 6 months and the colour is off, so I'm sure that the smilies would look better using a different monitor. They look like crap for the time being though 

----------------
Now playing: Port Amoral - The Demons Mind


----------



## Umbran (Jul 3, 2008)

Nifft said:


> I'm using new smilies less, because IMHO they do look ... goofy. Or otherwise inappropriate.




Goofy?  You're spending time on a website discussing perhaps the nerdiest game of all time, and you're worried about something here being a bit goofy?

Seems to me that a touch of explicit goofiness is useful for us to keep a bit of perspective around here.


----------



## hong (Jul 3, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Goofy?  You're spending time on a website discussing perhaps the nerdiest game of all time, and you're worried about something here being a bit goofy?
> 
> Seems to me that a touch of explicit goofiness is useful for us to keep a bit of perspective around here.



Nah, it'll never work.


----------



## Nifft (Jul 3, 2008)

Umbran said:


> Goofy?  You're spending time on a website discussing perhaps the nerdiest game of all time, and you're worried about something here being a bit goofy?
> 
> Seems to me that a touch of explicit goofiness is useful for us to keep a bit of perspective around here.



 <-- old one looked unimpressed & resigned; new one looks like it's giving you a dirty look.

 <-- looks like laughing, not yawning

    <-- look like they wish to rape my dog

 <-- 

          <-- decent, but not the set I used to use

- - -

IMHO the number of "dirty looks" has increased, and if you're worried about smilies setting tone and giving perspective, they aren't an improvement by either of our criteria.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Nifft (Jul 3, 2008)

Gah, unmerged double post!

, -- N


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 9, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> So they are definitely here to stay.



I'm definitely not asking you to remove your new smileys. I realize there's no debating taste.

*However, would it be possible to add a second set of smilies/smileys as an alternative?*

Personally, I've found the CivFanatics set to be excellent: they're clean, they aren't bugeyed, there's an incredible range of emoticons, and they are mostly spot on! 

I guess you can't see for yourself unless you register and start a post, so allow me an attachement (which unfortunately can't show the fun animations)

Z

PS. Obviously, the graphics would have to be redone for a dark background. It was just an example anyway.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 9, 2008)

CapnZapp said:


> I'm definitely not asking you to remove your new smileys. I realize there's no debating taste.
> 
> *However, would it be possible to add a second set of smilies/smileys as an alternative?*
> 
> ...



It would take far more code than is worth it to allow a smiley toggle - at least 5 hour if not more. So no, there will not be an alternate smiley set.


----------



## Merkuri (Jul 10, 2008)

Michael Morris said:


> It would take far more code than is worth it to allow a smiley toggle - at least 5 hour if not more. So no, there will not be an alternate smiley set.




Maybe instead of a smiley toggle you could add back the old smileys as new smiley icons?  I'm guessing it's not that hard to just add new smileys to the list.  These smileys would be the defaults (I like them!), but if you wanted the old smiley you could use ldsmile: or ldwink: or something like that.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 10, 2008)

It took 3 years of begging to get the smiley count to 24. I'm not pushing my luck.  Further I want all the smileys to match as one set, which these do.


----------



## CapnZapp (Jul 13, 2008)

So, the answer is "no". At least thank you for responding.

Furthermore, I guess I should assume by the lack of answers that the question about turning off smilies per default is "no" too?



At least, that's the conclusion I got from the none-too-friendly mod message I got from trying to get my other answer answered by breaking it out from this thread, where it wasn't addressed at all.

I can't do a proper quote, but here it is:


> Thread closed. It is inappropriate to create a brand new thread on a subject which is ongoing. There are probably reasons why you've not had any replies on the other thread.
> 
> I thought your original forked thread was an accidental post of reply to 'fork' and so deleted it.
> 
> Please don't do this kind of thing again, spamming your question won't help you or us.




My reply is:
"I am sorry you believe I am a spammer. I was merely trying to increase the visibility of a question I thought had drowned in the other thread (this thread). 

Apparently my unforgivable mistake was trying to ask two questions in one thread, and then splitting the threads. Possibly my other mistake was using the tool I thought appropriate for the job: the new fork button.

I sincerely acted in good faith, but what did I get for that? My thread closed, and myself asked to not spam threads? All in a tone I definitely don't care for...

It is possible "fork" means something special to you, but it sure doesn't to me. If you do not wish the fork tool to be used, perhaps you should explain better for what you do want it to be used.

And by the way, would it have hurt to have added a simple "no, we don't have a way to turn off smilies by default"...? "


----------



## Michael Morris (Jul 13, 2008)

Something tells me you would complain about one word answers just as much.


----------



## Graf (Jul 16, 2008)

This is embarassing.

No. It's blushing. You'd think it was embarrassing but it's not.
Do I have official enWorld approval(tm) to use it as embarrassed now?


----------

